
Show HN: Gitsuggest – Suggest GitHub repositories based on your interests - c5urf3r
https://github.com/csurfer/gitsuggest
======
stephenr
This should be called GitHubSuggst. It is utterly reliant on GitHub, so it's
related to GitHub, not to git.

------
egfx
Very cool! I was wondering if something like this existed. I hope it works
well.

